# Was ist das?



## Dachfrosch (11. Juni 2012)

Doch hoffentlich kein Molch oder Frosch????


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Hallo Suni,

das ist ein Molchbaby! Wie kommt denn das aufs Dach?


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Oh verdammt!! Ich impfe ja meinen Teich immer wieder mal mit "Fremdwasser", da muss es her sein. Was mach ich denn mit dem jetzt? Ich find das doch nie wieder! Und wenn ich mehr davon habe? *Panik*


----------



## Joerg (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Hallo Suni,

so ähnlich sehen meine Koibabys auch aus, die ich in der Pflanzenlieferung an Ralph zufällig gefunden habe. 
Sollte sich in deinem Teich kaum länger halten können.


----------



## StefanBO (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Hallo Suni,

das sieht doch sehr nach Fischschwanz (Schwanzflosse) und Rückenflosse aus.
Hast du noch mehr Fotos, wodurch das deutlicher werden könnte?


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

also ich sage auch: Fisch!   Molch sieht anders aus, Frosch auch 

LG Susanne


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Das Ding ist sehr winzig, vielleicht einen halben cm lang. Ich hab gestern __ Schnecken abgefangen (für den Teich meiner Freundin) und da war im Wasser auch eine (grasgrüne!) Libellenlarve, die ich natürlich fotografieren mußte. Dabei erst hab ich dieses winzige Baby entdeckt und mir zuerst nichts dabei gedacht. Erst auf der Vergrößerung hab ich gesehen, dass es wenig nach Insekt aussieht :shock


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

da ich auch gerade Fischbabys grossziehe, sage ich immer noch: Fisch!


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Die Fische, die ich dort hin und wieder sehe, sind __ Moderlieschen (und ein riesengroßer weißer Karpfen :shock), könnte das eines sein?


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Sieht für mich auch stark nach Fisch aus!
Aber ich steh grade einwenig auf dem Schlau, wieso wäre den Frosch oder Molch schlecht?
Weißer Karpfen bei 130 Liter? Ich habe den Verdacht mir fehlen die Zusammenhänge :?


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Da ich nicht weiß wie ein Molchbaby aussieht tippe ich auch mal auf Fisch ...

So sahen meine letztes Jahr aus ... mal zum Vergleich ...

 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

 o.k. 
genau betrachtet 

 
(nämlich ausgeschlafen und mit Lesebrille) 
ist es ein Fisch.
Ein Molchbaby wäre sowas hier:


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Sieht für mich auch stark nach Fisch aus!
> Aber ich steh grade einwenig auf dem Schlau, wieso wäre den Frosch oder Molch schlecht?
> Weißer Karpfen bei 130 Liter? Ich habe den Verdacht mir fehlen die Zusammenhänge :?



Ich hab nur ein halbes Weinfass auf einer betonierten Terrasse, da sind doch __ Molche arm, oder? Bleiben die im Wasser oder hüpfen die auch mal raus? (das verglühen sie nämlich auf dem heißen Beton :shock) Und ich hab jan auch Libellenlarven im Fass, wahrscheinlich wird der Arme gar nicht groß 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiß wie ein Molchbaby aussieht tippe ich auch mal auf Fisch ...
> 
> So sahen meine letztes Jahr aus ... mal zum Vergleich ...
> 
> ...



Der sieht meinem wirklich ziemlich ähnlich! Und was wurde der dann für ein Fisch?


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> o.k.
> genau betrachtet
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Güte sind die niedlich!


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Hallo Suni,

hüpfen würden die nicht. Aber wenn sie im Herbst fertig sind, krabbeln sie dann raus.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*



Dachfrosch schrieb:


> Der sieht meinem wirklich ziemlich ähnlich! Und was wurde der dann für ein Fisch?



Einer von den 4en ... ein Koi :grins

   

   

Mandy


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Mönsch Mandy, nu mach ihr doch nicht Angst


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

*Oh! Mein! Gott! * shock:shock
Der wird das Fass sprengen!! Meine Katzen fressen!! Unsere Wohnung übernehmen! :shock shock

P.S. Wie schnell wachsen die???


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Lach ... das 1. Bild war von Mai/Juni 2011.
Bei den fertigen Fischbildern die ersten zwei von September 2011 und die beiden letzten von April 2012.

Also wachsen schon ordentlich bei entsprechender Fütterung.
Der Gelbe hat aktuell über 20cm 

mandy


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

Suni,

wenn Du Glück hast, ist es nur ein __ Moderlieschen oder die Libellenlarve erledigt das für Dich...


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was ist das?*

ich bin geheilt vom "Teichimpfen" !


----------

